# Favoriten-Leiste geklaut!



## gavanaa (16. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

ich kann bei meinem Internet-Explorer nicht mehr auf meine Favoriten zugreifen!
Wenn ich oben auf Favoriten klicke kommt nur noch "zu favoriten hinzufügen" und "favoriten verwalten". alles, was normal drunter wäre ist einfach weg.....

als betriebessystem ab ich windows 2003 (windows server)


noch ne kleine frage,

wie krieg ich das jpg format in windows paint rein?

danke


----------



## Erpel (16. Oktober 2003)

Also die Favoriten würde ich mal in den User Verzeichnissen suchen (evtl. auch mit der suchfunktion, wenn du einen Namen einer Verknüpfung ganz oder teilweise kennst.)

Zu der 2ten Frage:
Geht nicht "Rechte Maustaste auf die jpeg, und dann öffnen mit>Programm auswählen"


----------



## Stefan Brösicke (17. Oktober 2003)

*"jpg" in paint bearbeiten*

Hallo,

jpg in Paint bearbeiten:


jpg öffnen, rechte Maustaste - kopieren, paint öffnen, Bearbeiten/Einfügen -

Nach dem Bearbeiten und Speichern, allerdings Dateiformat: bmp

Gruß


----------



## Tim C. (17. Oktober 2003)

Lang lebe das Drag & Drop


----------



## Erpel (17. Oktober 2003)

Hehe, die Animation sieht cool aus als sich das zum ersten mal geändert hat dachte ich ich seh nich recht.

D&D is natürlich auch ne Variante.


----------

